# Custom Terrarium Background. What Expanding Foam Is Safe to Use?



## Lazmarr

Going to be making a custom background for the terrarium I am making.
I am wanting to create it using expanding foam. However I am not sure which one to use.
Which one do you use and would recommend?


----------



## Dungbug

Not sure if this will be helpful;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1056400-new-planted-tanks-diy-expanding.html

The photo's are long since gone (stoopid Photobucket) but you might get some pointers. Failing that, type in 'expanding foam' into the search bar at the top as there's plenty of past threads that might be useful. Good luck. : victory:


----------



## Esiuol

Will you be sealing it with silicone? If so then any will be safe TBH.

I use soudal expanding foam, cover it with aquarium silicone and stick my substrate of choice onto that :2thumb:


----------



## Calli1984

Best I've used is touch n foam which is meant for ponds errand is completely fish safe. Once cured the white stuff is OK too but the benefit of this is its black so any missed spots or cuts etc won't show. It can be pricey but a few sites sell in bulk and it works out Touch n Foam Landscape - 340g - Water Gardening Direct per tin


----------



## Lazmarr

Dungbug said:


> Not sure if this will be helpful;
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1056400-new-planted-tanks-diy-expanding.html
> 
> The photo's are long since gone (stoopid Photobucket) but you might get some pointers. Failing that, type in 'expanding foam' into the search bar at the top as there's plenty of past threads that might be useful. Good luck. : victory:





Esiuol said:


> Will you be sealing it with silicone? If so then any will be safe TBH.
> 
> I use soudal expanding foam, cover it with aquarium silicone and stick my substrate of choice onto that :2thumb:





Calli1984 said:


> Best I've used is touch n foam which is meant for ponds errand is completely fish safe. Once cured the white stuff is OK too but the benefit of this is its black so any missed spots or cuts etc won't show. It can be pricey but a few sites sell in bulk and it works out Touch n Foam Landscape - 340g - Water Gardening Direct per tin


Thanks very much for the replies! I ended up getting the touch n foam landscape one since that is fish and plant safe; just to be on the safe side, it will be coated in silicon as well 
I've been ordering stuff all week for my new terrarium/vivarium ahaha.


----------



## Snowydinosaur

How's your background coming along?!


----------



## Bangorgooner

Just wondering how much area one 340 tin will cover? Looking to do 3d vivarium background too. How long does it take to cure?


----------

